# Busy Day at the test track...



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Turns 4-5-6-7-8 are now done I even have the base colors and guard rails down.. Pit row has the front wall in and I now have to take a poll.....what color do I paint the track? I was thinking a light primer grey..Anything but black thats definatly not going to happen....lol..


Dave

P.S. I also picked up all the LEDS and PT's to build the lap timmer.. we should have a poll on how long it takes me to take them out of the package...

For everyones Info and refrence.. the LEDS Photo Transitors and resistors to build a timing gantry cost me $9.08 complete...enough to do 4 lanes...even though I am only doing 2 all bought at radical shack...

back to work for me.. later slotheads..

Dave


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Krylon Primer Gray!


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Gotta put up some pictures Dave. I vote for Dayglo-Orange.





(or gray)


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Orange.. yikes.. mind ya the cars would stand out.. lol.. I think the krylon primer gray sounds good.....


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dave:
Shoot us some pics when you get a chance.I'd love to see what you came up with.

As far as painting the track,I've done a small section of my layout with the Krylon grey primer.I'm not exactly thrilled with the coverage I got in the slot tho.It's hard to get it covered without making the paint way too thick.I noticed on some of the tracks I painted,some of my cars would drag in the slot.I had to carve them out a bit to fix that.

I haven't done it yet,but I think if you do an overspray on the gray base,you could get a more realistic pebble effect.
Maybe hit it with some white,black,and some pink and brown.

It's hard for me to get anything done on my track lately as I have been having WAY too much fun turning laps.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

and if you used grease you would likely have spots where the paint wouldn't bond.

Has anyone tried using any of that textured spray paint?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Maybe mask off and paint the rail to slot section a close matching solid color then reverse the mask for the texture?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

blackroc said:


> Has anyone tried using any of that textured spray paint?


Here is a 1/32 track with speckled paint...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanls for the advice I have a few shots ready sooo.... Shot 3 shows why Eddie Irvine no longer drives in F1.. a few too many eh lad!


Dave


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

maybe you could paint a base coat and sponge the topcoat on come on guys dont tell you your wives and girlfriends dont make ya watch diy tv lol


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

okracer said:


> maybe you could paint a base coat and sponge the topcoat on come on guys dont tell you your wives and girlfriends dont make ya watch diy tv lol


LOL no comment

that's why there's a tv downstairs.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Coach, could you post some larger pics so we can see the nice detail on your wonderful new creation? It looks very impressive.



I would if I could.. lol.. I will actually put up a webpage when I have a bit more done with the option to view pics in full size.. I have trouble posting decent sized pics here...If anyone can guide me through I can do it here sooner.. I work slow..lol...

and thanks

Dave


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

Any updates Coach? Still worried about you possibly leaving me stranded in N. Texas. Any word on that possible move?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

coach61 said:


> If anyone can guide me through I can do it here sooner
> Dave



Who do you use for pic hosting? I use photobucket.com , try not re-sizing your pic's, take them as large as possible, photobucket also has a re-sizing option, just leave it alone. I'm still expiramenting with it. Hope this helps.

btw, photobucket is free.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Dave:
> Shoot us some pics when you get a chance.I'd love to see what you came up with.
> 
> As far as painting the track,I've done a small section of my layout with the Krylon grey primer.I'm not exactly thrilled with the coverage I got in the slot tho.It's hard to get it covered without making the paint way too thick.I noticed on some of the tracks I painted,some of my cars would drag in the slot.I had to carve them out a bit to fix that.
> ...


 When spary painting or brush painting plastic track buy some window screen rubber edging and put this in the slot. The tool you use to insert this in a screen works very well here.

Roger Corrie


----------

